# The Sunshine Boys



## FaeryBee

*Here are some pictures of The Sunshine Boys that were taken today:

Who could resist this face? (Sunny)










What is that bird doing OUTSIDE?










Shelby, What are you doing down there?










This is kind of fun!










Oh, yeah -- this is good.



















Admit it! You think I'm cuter than Sunny.










Mom, I think you focused the camera on the window instead of on ME! 










Sunny, save some of that for me!










Goin' over to the window playground now.










Do you like this look?










Cool - a playground with a refreshment stand!










Can you hear another budgie chirping in the other room? 










Happy Springtime from The Sunshine Boys*


----------



## NoLongerExists

*D'awwwwwww!!! The captions match soo well!! I love the Sunshine boys. (Sunny, you are the cutest!!) (Pshh no, Shelby, you are.) (No, sparky, ignore that, you are certainly the most adorable.) *


----------



## NanaLucy129

*They are all so adorable. I love all of them. Looks like they had fun! Soon Sparky will join them in their playtime. *


----------



## Passenger

*Awwhh! Sunny and Shelby are both so cute!:loveeyes: Nice pictures Deb:2thumbs: I can't wait until Sparky gets to meet them!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Skyhawk said:



D'awwwwwww!!! The captions match soo well!! I love the Sunshine boys. (Sunny, you are the cutest!!) (Pshh no, Shelby, you are.) (No, sparky, ignore that, you are certainly the most adorable.) 

Click to expand...

:laughing: It's like with little kids. Each has their own endearing qualities.



NanaLucy129 said:



They are all so adorable. I love all of them. Looks like they had fun! Soon Sparky will join them in their playtime. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lucy --

Three sunshine boys in one room will definitely require sunglasses. 



SillieLillie9714 said:



Awwhh! Sunny and Shelby are both so cute!:loveeyes: Nice pictures Deb:2thumbs: I can't wait until Sparky gets to meet them!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Pate!*


----------



## Michelle M.

What a sunny little pair. They look like they're having so much fun being out and about .


----------



## hlhiggs87

Okay you have some seriously adorable babies!!


----------



## Charis

Wonderful. Thank you for sharing. I love looking at budgie pictures. Your flock is beautiful...err...handsome!


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Aaaww what a pair (soon to be a trio) of cuties they are! They look so happy! Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Deb they are just gorgeous and I love the captious! The sunshine boys are just too much for words! *


----------



## Guest

Ouch, I have sunburnt on my face. Too shiny and glaringly beautiful pictures of the sunshine boys. They are so lucky and happy in your home. 

Sunny and Shelby, enjoy your outings and be happy. A great mom you two have.

Wonderful pictures, Deborah. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MariaKitty

Very nice pictures of your boys. Your yellow/green budgie almost looks like mine. I hope my budgies will get along & be happy together like yours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgiekeet

Real cool Cant wait till mine come out and play.
Rick


----------



## Keets4Ever

Another super-cool totally awesome post! I love when you post pictures Deb. you alwasy come up with such great captions to explain what your adorable birdies are thinking


----------



## jellyblue

Such happy little boys. I love the playground with a refreshment stand. What could be better. Great photos, great captions. Keep them coming!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Michelle M. said:



What a sunny little pair. They look like they're having so much fun being out and about .

Click to expand...

They are indeed! The Sunshine Boys love their out of cage time! 



hlhiggs87 said:



Okay you have some seriously adorable babies!!

Click to expand...

Thank you!



Charis said:



Wonderful. Thank you for sharing. I love looking at budgie pictures. Your flock is beautiful...err...handsome!

Click to expand...

Sunny and Shelby send you their thanks!



Lulu58 said:



Aaaww what a pair (soon to be a trio) of cuties they are! They look so happy! Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos. 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I think the boys have a good life here. 



cutelilbirdies said:



Deb they are just gorgeous and I love the captious! The sunshine boys are just too much for words! 

Click to expand...

I'm glad you like the photos and captions. I have fun with them. 



Jimm-V said:



Ouch, I have sunburnt on my face. Too shiny and glaringly beautiful pictures of the sunshine boys. They are so lucky and happy in your home.

Sunny and Shelby, enjoy your outings and be happy. A great mom you two have.

Wonderful pictures, Deborah. Thanks for sharing them.

Click to expand...

Get out those sunglasses and sunscreen, Roland!
Thanks for your nice comments. 



MariaKitty said:



Very nice pictures of your boys. Your yellow/green budgie almost looks like mine. I hope my budgies will get along & be happy together like yours.

Click to expand...

Yes, your new little Milo does look a great deal like my SunnyBoy!



Budgiekeet said:



Real cool Cant wait till mine come out and play.
Rick

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick. Watching them during their out of cage time is great.



Keets4Ever said:



Another super-cool totally awesome post! I love when you post pictures Deb. you alwasy come up with such great captions to explain what your adorable birdies are thinking 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Will -- so glad you enjoyed them. 



jellyblue said:



Such happy little boys. I love the playground with a refreshment stand. What could be better. Great photos, great captions. Keep them coming!

Click to expand...

I think the "refreshment" stand was a big hit with them. :laughing:*


----------



## Gwahface

Those are some beautiful birds you have there!


----------



## SandiG

Beautiful Deb!! I agree the captions are great and so ****ing for the shots you took.  They really seem to like their playground. Thats what my babies dont have yet. SOON! Very soon. :fingerx: So happy you posted pics of their playtime. I simply adore seeing everyones flock. I've never seen a Budgie I didnt like. They are all so sweet. <3


----------



## ErnieAngel

That's me >  after reading your thread. Thanks Sunshine Boys!


----------



## Bec-eee

Very pretty birdies! R they yellow or green? Lol

http:\\www.cmtwebdesign.co.uk/images/budgies/bsiggy.jpg


----------



## Marii

Shelby and Sunny are so adorable, they have amazing color and those faces are sooooo cute!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jane1888

awe Debs love them so much so cute and getting so big wont be long till sparky joins them


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*So adorable!! You could have a sitcom over there with all the adventures your birds have *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Gwahface said:



Those are some beautiful birds you have there!

Click to expand...

Thank you!



SandiG said:



Beautiful Deb!! I agree the captions are great and so ****ing for the shots you took.  They really seem to like their playground. Thats what my babies dont have yet. SOON! Very soon. :fingerx: So happy you posted pics of their playtime. I simply adore seeing everyones flock. I've never seen a Budgie I didnt like. They are all so sweet. <3

Click to expand...

I'm sure your budgies will be happy when they have a playground. (Especially if you add a "refreshment stand".




Bec-eee said:



Very pretty birdies! R they yellow or green? Lol

Click to expand...

Yes. :laughing: Primarily yellow although Sunny got some really vibrant green patches after his first molt!



ErnieAngel said:



That's me >  after reading your thread. Thanks Sunshine Boys!

Click to expand...

:laughing:



Marii said:



Shelby and Sunny are so adorable, they have amazing color and those faces are sooooo cute!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Marii!



jane1888 said:



awe Debs love them so much so cute and getting so big wont be long till sparky joins them 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I think Sparky is starting to think he may want to meet the "noisy" he can hear in the other room. 



JuliosMom said:



So adorable!! You could have a sitcom over there with all the adventures your birds have 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, should we call the sitcom "Sparky and The Sunshine Boys"? *


----------



## MariaKitty

Nice title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchie

Lovely photos, they look like happy well adjusted birdies unconcerned by their own level of cuteness exploring the great expanse.


----------



## SouthernFried

You have beautiful birds and awesome photos!  I love seeing the Sunshine Boys!


----------



## Erika

*Your little boys are so super cute  and they look like they have SO MUCH FUN while theyre out playing 
I love reading your comments about your boys *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you all!

The Sunshine Boys are enjoying their out of cage time (again) right now as I type this. 

I'm in the other bedroom with baby Sparky. He's actually sitting on my shoulder right now and occasionally playing with my earring.*


----------

